# Fort Santiago - Manila, Philippines 2012



## Zmokaz (Jan 28, 2012)

*Hi! Just want to share pics of this ruined historical place. I'm still sorry though for the bad photography, still in process of learning this hobby while exploring. Thank you.
*
*This is the famous FORT SANTIAGO in Manila, Philippines. Pics taken few days ago. For some background history you can read these links...*

http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Santiago

http://www.philippines-travel-guide.com/fort-santiago.html 

*All pics were taken inside the fort from the ruined walls, moat, tunnels, dungeons, prison cells, etc.*

*The fort entrance *



DSC_2942 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Wall part*



DSC_2872 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Tunnel used as prison/ammo bunker during WW2*






*Old structure engulfed by undergrowth*



DSC_2878 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Walkway on top of the walls*





*Barracks of Spanish soldiers built in 1593*





*Old offices of the Spanish army / visible bullet holes of WW2*





*WW2 vintage bombs & cannon*



DSC_2918 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Moat in front of the fort*



DSC_2938 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Former barracks...*



DSC_2955 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*...and old offices.*



DSC_2973 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Past and present*



DSC_2978 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Forgotten tunnel entrance*



DSC_3007 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Walls and outpost*



DSC_3043 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Near 2 meters thick walls *



DSC_3048 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Dungeon entrance (off limits to public)...hundreds died here during the Japanese occupation of WW2*



DSC_3054 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Theater and prison cells*



DSC_3092 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Centuries old walls*



DSC_3094 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Prison cell of Jose Rizal (Philippine National Hero) before he was executed*



DSC_3074 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Marker*



DSC_3066 by Zmokaz, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for that it brings back some memories. I don't know what you're worrying about, your photography is absolutely fine.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 28, 2012)

krela said:


> Thanks for that it brings back some memories. I don't know what you're worrying about, your photography is absolutely fine.



Thank you, sir, for the appreciation! And bigger thanks for coming to the Philippines just to urban explore, that's hardcore!

Compared to my last report, my photography skills has improved a little, but I'm still shy of my work compared to the pics shot by aces here.


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

You really have nothing to worry about, your photography is great. 

I actually went to the Philippines to teach kids in the slums how to brush their teeth, believe it or not!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 28, 2012)

Great report and some great photo's bringing feeling to the place.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 29, 2012)

krela said:


> You really have nothing to worry about, your photography is great.
> 
> I actually went to the Philippines to teach kids in the slums how to brush their teeth, believe it or not!



What are you? Urban explorer/philanthropist? Thanks anyway for coming and doing that for my countrymen. 

Is it ok to add pics after the initial post? I'm going to post some more if this is not going to violate rules. Thanks!


----------



## krela (Jan 29, 2012)

Zmokaz said:


> What are you? Urban explorer/philanthropist? Thanks anyway for coming and doing that for my countrymen.
> 
> Is it ok to add pics after the initial post? I'm going to post some more if this is not going to violate rules. Thanks!



This is going back a long way, I was in Manila in summer 1995. I didn't start 'exploring' in the internet sense of the word until 2003.

Yes adding photos is absolutely fine, just do it.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 29, 2012)

*Some more...*

*Wall*





*Wall lamp*





*More gates to the dungeon*



DSC_3033 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Managed to squeeze the camera body between the bars to take pic of what seem a pitch-black hell*



DSC_3034 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Prison cells*



DSC_3015 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Chambers*



DSC_2995 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Stairway*



DSC_2999 by Zmokaz, on Flickr

*Krela was here!?*



DSC_3025 by Zmokaz, on Flickr


----------



## maximus (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow!!! beautifully captured.


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 29, 2012)

Asolutley wonderful photographs nothing wrong with them whatsoever


although I do hope all them bombs have been rendered safe


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 29, 2012)

*Fort entrance then and now...lol at the Sherman tryin' to squeeze through.*





@Andymacg - I think so, bombs unused and left to rust no longer explode imo.


----------

